# Bachmann Thomas is VERY FAST!



## FFCobra (Oct 20, 2008)

My son is 3 and loves our trains. Since he loves Thomas we picked up a new Bachmann Thomas set. The quality is very nice. I also have the old Lionel version and the Bachmann is much better. I only wish it had a front light, but that's easy to fix.

One thing we didn't expect was how dang fast Thomas is. You have to be careful. In my sons bedroom I installed a train around the ceiling so we could run an LGB 2-4-0. He wanted to try out Thomas and at about 60% it was much faster than the LGB. At 70% it went flying off the track! It's nice to know that even after an 8' fall Thomas was not damaged.

This may be the worlds fastest production G scale train. Good job Bachmann!

Bill


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Either that or the LGB is the slowest at a given voltage. 

LGB trains waste the first 5 -6 volts working their lighting circuits so they come on before the loco moves. 
Bachmann trains do not. So, effectively the Bachmann Thomas sees an extra 5 - 6 volts at any speed.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

My fastest engine is the LGB mars flyer. Perhaps many will not call this an engine, but it really flies off the track!!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,

They just made it prototypical. Thomas and his friends are derailing and crashing constantly due to high speed and other factors, yet they never suffer major damage. Accidents happen! That's what they say!

Mark


----------

